# You might have noticed new members trolling.



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Specifically Clang and a few others. (You know who you are)

Aside from the infamous 'gunkid' who trolled us a few months ago, I have encountered these pukes with increasing frequency here. I do not believe these intrusions are random sick people. I have seen more than five whom are obviously working for third parties toward the goal of changing public perception through aggressive postings on niche websites- such as survival, gun and libertarian sites. Recent articles and official documents from the government show that the CIA, DHS and FBI are actively engaging in this behavior and paying millions of dollars into small outside firms who cater to artificial manipulation of the internet. I am done with propaganda.

Next son of a bitch who trolls this site at 10 posts per hour is banned, and his AREA is banned. Not to mention I will track his IP, find out who is paying the bill and post it. If I have to ban specific ISP's, I'll look into it and do that. If I have to ban all of Washington DC...all the better. If I need to check google maps for outlying areas that have communication hubs...I'll definitely do that. What the operatives do not understand is that when a post is made here, my phone rings with a distinctive tone. My phone is the mobile extension of my studio's mainframe. My mainframe is linked by serial to five other computers with separate internet connections, all of which ping my phone with various reports.

I am here to say, right now before GOD and everyone else, that you may fool fools on many other sites but you do not fool *me*.

I know what you are and I know what sort of things your masters have demanded of you. If you do it here, you will be quickly silenced and or banned. (probably banned on the spot) from here on out. Every day, every way without exception. I see a troll I will auto-ban that ass without a second thought. Your efforts are wasted here, move on to an older, less informed and regulated forums. I'm sure you will find more meat on the bone at other sites. Either way, you are now done at Prepperforums.net

Do not come back. You will be easily detected and removed.

-Sincerely,
The Mods


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

You go my man!!!!! And many thanks


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome......


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Seeing them in all the prep / gun forums I frequent.
Nice to see mods & admins making a stand on it.... thanks!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Like i know i post alot on this forum of subjects. But you can just tell whats sneaky. I like this site and learned alot. It be nice to weave out the losers..Thanks LEON


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How about the Obama troll also? There is some truth to what has been going on with DHS.
The union I currently belong to pay people to join these sites a quiet plant seeds. To slip in there talking points.
They show up in every forum on the net and few ever notice .


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Really?? i never knew that. Thats unreal but smitty i know exactly who your talking about too. I seen this loser on here saying stupid things


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gubbermint trolls are nothing new, they try to get honest folk to do or say dishonest things. Such as what 's ya gonna do when them come for you and your guns??


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

And that, is putting the proverbial foot down. Well done!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Putting out a troll is some of the most fun that can be had on the internet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Putting out a troll is some of the most fun that can be had on the internet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Def agreed !!! :0)


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for keeping the forums on track!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm on board because I don't like to be attacked or ridiculed so I think your on the right track.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

set up some criteria to satisfy before selling a product or service or even being considered senior member. I read not too long ago of someone saying they are senior in less than a week of posting. Wow...really?

punch


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

theres a forum for selling/trading goods. That would be the place to post such items. Not spam.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> theres a forum for selling/trading goods. That would be the place to post such items. Not spam.


Thats true.. I mean like this site alot of great people and great information


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks LEON. I'm getting sooo tired of these sneaky, devious trolls wandering preppers sites. They must b getting so concerned that their attempts to change our philosophy r not working, they r doing what they do best..lie, exaggerate, attempt to manipulate. So glad ur watching out for us n this site. I truely like this forum for It's discussions, n suggestions/ideas. Keep it up...


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Leon for taking a stand. We need a place to post without the idea of being spied on.


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you, Leon. I belong to about 30 boards (firearms, hunting, survival, history, farming, veteran, etc) and was a moderator before also. 
You have a tough job, my friend.
The trolls that particularly infuriate me are the ones who make seemingly innocent posts trying to get a conversation started about an illegal activity. Like converting a semi automatic rifle to full auto, for example.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you, Leon. I belong to about 30 boards (firearms, hunting, survival, history, farming, veteran, etc) and was a moderator before also.
> You have a tough job, my friend.
> The trolls that particularly infuriate me are the ones who make seemingly innocent posts trying to get a conversation started about an illegal activity. Like converting a semi automatic rifle to full auto, for example.
> A suggestion - many boards have a little icon in the corner of each and every post that can be clicked to report that post to a moderator. I noticed we do not have that here.


Hey, there actually is...:0)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I noticed that after i posted, so i went back and edited my post.
That must be fairly new, a couple times in the past i have looked for one. Maybe I just never noticed it before.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I noticed that after i posted, so i went back and edited my post.
> That must be fairly new, a couple times in the past i have looked for one. Maybe I just never noticed it before.


Im just messing with you, no worries. Yea i think it is new


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you, Leon. I belong to about 30 boards (firearms, hunting, survival, history, farming, veteran, etc) and was a moderator before also.
> You have a tough job, my friend. The trolls that particularly infuriate me are the ones who make seemingly innocent posts trying to get a conversation started about an illegal activity. Like converting a semi automatic rifle to full auto, for example.


And another thanks for the info, update and action. Like RPD, I belong to quite a few forums including classic Mustangs, firearms, veterans and now survival. I too get a little weary the "trolls" and the "flamers" and what I refer to as the "Gatling Gun" or "grunt and giggle" and "Ole post digger" posters whose posts seem more to the order of running up their posts than adding to the thread. With the noted exceptions, this group and this forum is by far the better. Hope it will stay that way.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Leon, thanks for posting this. I was wondering what was happening to these posts and posters, and I am glad you are banning them.

I take prepping very seriously and I really like this forum. I am grateful you are keeping the riff raff out of here.

It seems like the mass media frenzy has caused these weirdos to come out of the woodwork a lot lately. Hopefully this will all calm down some once the focus on new gun control measures goes away.

Until then, please keep up the good work keeping this Forum a place worth visiting as a member!


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Great Thread!

While I have you all here, let me tell you why you should give up all of your firearms and wholly submit to the government............

We are here to help.

Lol


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

(enrique voice) You CAN BE MY HERO BABYYY ... hahah

Good day sir.... I SAID GOOOD DAAAYYY... 

Good man


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah the lefty pinko trolls are easy to spot because they talk shit in line with their dead 'god' Stalin's directive-

_"America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: 
its *patriotism*, its *morality* and its *spiritual life.* 
If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within." 
-Joseph Stalin, former dictator of the Soviet Union_

Patriotism- they badmouth American heritage and history every chance they get, and support everything anti-American
Morality- They promote gay/lesbian rights 
Spiritual life- they badmouth Christianity

We've got the same sort of sicko lefty maggots in Britain who do exactly the same thing, their minds are like cesspits-
_"To the pure, all things are pure, but to those who are corrupted and unbelieving, nothing is pure, *their minds and consciences are defiled*" (Titus 1:15)_


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Leon! Kicking Ass and Taking Names! Go Dude!

SSGT


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought GunKid was still in jail last I heard? Is he out now? Did they give him back his combat wheel barrow?

BTW, lovin' the foot down on the trolls. Stomp the dog crap outta of 'em!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you, Leon. I belong to about 30 boards (firearms, hunting, survival, history, farming, veteran, etc) and was a moderator before also.


Umm.... RPD.... Do you have a life outside of these 30 forums? J/K :-D


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Trolls can be fun to slap around first before booting them out! For example if somebody posts about doing illegal stuff, we can tell him he'd make a lousy prepper, lousy husband, lousy parent and lousy survivor because if his illegal talk gets him jailed, he'll be no use at all to himself or his family when SHTF if he's in the slammer.
Furthermore, jail is the place YOU DO NOT WANNA BE in a major SHTF catastrophic event, because you could die of thirst and hunger trapped like a rat in your cell..

_Kid:- "Mom, I wish dad was here"
Mom:- "So do I sweetheart, so do I"_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I thought GunKid was still in jail last I heard? Is he out now? Did they give him back his combat wheel barrow?
> 
> BTW, lovin' the foot down on the trolls. Stomp the dog crap outta of 'em!


Yeah, ol' John Melvin Davis has been out for a few years now. He pops up on boards I frequent on a regular basis. It's real easy to pick him out, no matter what name he uses.
For you newer people who have never heard of gunkid, just google it.
He ranks right up there with the mall ninja, aka Gecko45.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Umm.... RPD.... Do you have a life outside of these 30 forums? J/K :-D


No, not really.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Ha ha, people say to me "you spend too much time on that computer doing the rounds of assorted forums and playing strategy, tactical and survival games by email, why don't you get a life?" to which I answer "This IS life and it's fun, what the hell else do I need or want?"..

_"Commander, we are under attack by Lucky Jim!"
"Evasive manoeuvre number 1! Quickly or we shall not see the stars of home again!"_


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have a forum at my site but I've found through searching with their email addresses on suspicious-sounding ones that a couple of the people who've signed up for my newsletter were tied to government agencies.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm telling you, they are out there in force. You'll see them inserting contradictory ideas and statements to anything related to the search terms they have been designated. Luckily I am pretty good at sniffing them out and can check them out very quickly through my various machines. They are actually not half as smart as they think they are and usually do something detectable within a day or so like Clang there.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

While we may not like trolls, you must admit that some of the longest, on going topic/posts contain discussions with trolls. They do get the blood/talk going.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ekim said:


> While we may not like trolls, you must admit that some of the longest, on going topic/posts contain discussions with trolls. They do get the blood/talk going.


I must admit nothing, I'd shoot them if I could get them in front of me.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Leon said:


> I must admit nothing, I'd shoot them if I could get them in front of me.


Ahh, ok. I'm not touching that one


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

ekim said:


> Ahh, ok. I'm not touching that one


I agree but then this whole tread bothers me a bit as I'm not sure what trolling means here. It seems to sound like if you disagree with a majority held view you are trolling.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

joec said:


> I agree but then this whole tread bothers me a bit as I'm not sure what trolling means here. It seems to sound like if you disagree with a majority held view you are trolling.


All this guy did was to create arguments and push silencers. He was not consistent on anything and at one point pissed me off to the point where my smartass side kick in. I don't agree with a fair amount of people, really agree with others. The point here is to be able to express these opinions without getting your chops busted. If we all agreed on most everything what a boring place this would be. :grin:


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> All this guy did was to create arguments and push silencers. He was not consistent on anything and at one point pissed me off to the point where my smartass side kick in. I don't agree with a fair amount of people, really agree with others. The point here is to be able to express these opinions without getting your chops busted. If we all agreed on most everything what a boring place this would be. :grin:


Thanks that is good to know since I had never seen any of his posts since I tend to those that interest me and suppressors don't.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

The site is growing so new members, carpet baggers and trolls will come with the growing pains. I like the site as I found it a couple of months ago. I don't mind a little heated debate every now and then. And make no mistake this site is being watched. Its only a matter of time before quotes or worse B.S. ends up in the national media attributed to this site and the thread will likely take on a life of its own. I don't say anything here I would say to you in my living room. But thats just me, plain spoken. I may not say what you want to here, but I'll say what you're gonna hear. I'm kinda like a bottle of cheap champagne, pop my cork and somethings coming out whether you want it to or not.

punch


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

punch said:


> The site is growing so new members, carpet baggers and trolls will come with the growing pains. I like the site as I found it a couple of months ago. I don't mind a little heated debate every now and then. And make no mistake this site is being watched. Its only a matter of time before quotes or worse B.S. ends up in the national media attributed to this site and the thread will likely take on a life of its own. I don't say anything here I would say to you in my living room. But thats just me, plain spoken. I may not say what you want to here, but I'll say what you're gonna hear. I kinda like a bottle of cheap champagne, pop my cork and somethings coming out whether you want it to or not.
> 
> punch


I am with you, Punch. I know damn well it is being watched by now. Fortunately for us I have a pretty extensive network that watches it 24/7 and it's still fairly free of anything I can't detect. In all fairness they haven't trolled it or even scanned it very much. I remain vigilant but haven't had many problems. Actually this job isn't near as hard as it could be, I used to run an online MMO game and damn if that wasn't a logistical nightmare combined with a software nightmare. I used to deal with thousands of accounts a day, now I deal with maybe ten. It makes for easy going when you aren't dealing with problems on top of problems, and that's how this place SHOULD be for god sakes. I'm just glad it is. With the current structure here I doubt it's going to collapse under its own weight anytime soon. Hell, that game I used to work for is STILL going strong despite its own hellstorm of problems.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

You are doing a heck of a job Leon. I bet its like herding cats. As for problems I will try not to add to them. Just rap me on the knuckles if I step out of line. (it worked in catholic school, but now I'm a born again Christian so what does that tell you?) I'll try to make positive contributions and behave as a gentleman. Please know your efforts here are greatly appreciated. Thanks again and kind regards.

punch


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

The only problems I saw were removed. Party on


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

::rambo:: Woot. Business back to normal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Umm.... RPD.... Do you have a life outside of these 30 forums? J/K :-D


I guess I really don't. I went down my "favorites" list and tallied up all the boards I belong to. I was shocked, shocked I say  :
Firearms - 72
History - 12
Farming and homesteading - 6
Patriot - 4
Preparedness and survival - 11
Veteran - 3
Religious - 1

Total - 109 :shock:

Nope, I ain't got no life.:grin:

(Lookin' a little light on the firearms portion)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

joec said:


> I agree but then this whole tread bothers me a bit as I'm not sure what trolling means here. It seems to sound like if you disagree with a majority held view you are trolling.


Yeah maybe there should be a definition of exactly what trolling means, i've been doing the rounds of internet forums for 11 years and i'm still not sure!
Hell i've even been accused of being a troll myself plenty of times around the net!
I find that if you beat somebody in a debate, or say something he doesn't agree with, he and his immature cronies will stamp their feet, go red in the face, pout and scream "Troll" at you and ask the mods to ban you.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah maybe there should be a definition of exactly what trolling means, i've been doing the rounds of internet forums for 11 years and i'm still not sure!
> Hell i've even been accused of being a troll myself plenty of times around the net!
> I find that if you beat somebody in a debate, or say something he doesn't agree with, he and his immature cronies will stamp their feet, go red in the face, pout and scream "Troll" at you and ask the mods to ban you.


Yes that was what I was getting at as well as the comments about working for the government which I did in the 80's as a security contractor however I also worked for US corporations also at the same time. Though I don't see the US government as our biggest threat to its citizens, I do see it as a treat to some other countries. Just me but I really don't trust any government a lot since I've seen how they deal with each other during those years.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Trolling = acting like a troll, living under bridges and not letting people pass. It is not fish trolling like some folks think.


----------

